# Seasons greetings.



## rayco79 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi there,
Merry Christmas and a happy and prosperous New Year to all. May all your plastic bits (unlike mine) come together as they should.
Ray.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2011)

All the best Ray, hope you and yours have a great time over Yuletide.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 24, 2011)

Mine too Ray! 

Merry Christmas to you as well!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas Mate.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas!


----------

